# Vírgula, vírgulas e mais vírgulas



## Fernando Valerio

"Todo mundo entra no meu quarto falando que está uma bagunça"

Na frase acima, precisa de vírgula em alguma parte da frase?


----------



## guihenning

A meu ver, não.


----------



## Fernando Valerio

A frase "até hoje eu não entendo" precisa de vírgula? Pois o jeito certo de escrever é "eu não entendo até hoje"


----------



## machadinho

Depende do propósito. Se for tirar 10 na prova de português, ponha. Se o objetivo for outro, sou da opinião de que essa vírgula não é obrigatória, pois que ela não traz nenhuma clareza adicional à frase e serve apenas para dar realce ao adjunto adverbial deslocado.

Use o bom senso. Vírgulas em excesso tornam a leitura menos e menos fluida.


----------



## Fernando Valerio

Qual das frases está correta?

"Eu tento amadurecer, mas desse jeito é impossível."

"Eu tento amadurecer, mas, desse jeito, é impossível."


----------



## machadinho

Ambas.


----------



## gato radioso

Não sou nativo, mas eu diria que ambas, sendo a segunda um bocadinho mais enfática, sobre tudo se é língua falada.


----------



## machadinho

Gato, não há vírgula na fala, _my dear._ Bem... há quem diga — sobretudo mulheres ou gente menos educada ou de classe social mais baixa (sem juízo de valor_, por supuesto) —_ 'tipo ... tipo'.


----------



## gato radioso

machadinho said:


> Gato, não há vírgula na fala, my dear.


Ah, supus que havia uma pausa...usada como recurso retórico quis dizer.
Ex:
O Pedro é meu filho (tom normal, conversa entre amigos ou similar)
O Pedro é.....teu filho!! (numa telenovela)


----------



## machadinho

Pausa sim, mas vírgula não, ora bolas. Já pensou se as pessoas começassem a nos perseguir por causa das a questionar as pausas que fazemos na fala?

Que telenovela é essa aí?


----------



## gato radioso

machadinho said:


> Pausa sim, mas vírgula não, ora bolas. Já pensou se as pessoas começassem a nos perseguir por causa das a questionar as pausas que fazemos na fala?
> 
> Que telenovela é essa aí?



É verdade!!

Pode ser qualquer delas acho eu... por cá já tivemos mexicanas ("Los ricos también lloran"), brasileiras (Uma foi "Quem ama não mata" de grande sucesso nos anos oitenta e poucos), venezolanas que vieram depois e tiveram ainda mais sucesso... e agora temos as turcas, onde as histórias são sempre as mesmas mas os actores e actrizes parecem vindos todos de concursos de beleza.


----------



## machadinho

gato radioso said:


> Los ricos también lloran


 Nossa, essa deve ter sido maravilhosa!


----------



## gato radioso

machadinho said:


> Nossa, essa deve ser sido maravilhosa!


----------



## Guigo

"Los ricos también lloran", a primeira novela de ficção-científica da História!


----------



## machadinho

Guigo said:


> "Los ricos también lloran", a primeira novela de ficção-científica da História!


 Essa vírgula está correta, Guigo!


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

A vírgula pode ajudar sim no tom, mas só de textos literários; em outros textos, não faz sentido.


----------



## Fernando Valerio

"Falar pra quê?"

Quando colocar o "pra quê" no começo da frase, a vírgula estará correta? Já que teve alteração do lugar das palavras

"Pra que falar?" ficaria assim:
"Pra quê, falar?"
Está correto?


----------



## machadinho

Não.


----------



## Fernando Valerio

Em certas frases que começam com "desse jeito", eu vejo que alguns colocam a vírgula e alguns não colocam. Qual maneira está correta?

Exemplos:
"Desse jeito vai se tornar um encontro clichê"
"Desse jeito, você conseguirá dirigir melhor"


----------



## machadinho

Ambas.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

A segunda.


----------



## guihenning

Eu só escreveria a primeira, acho.


----------



## Fernando Valerio

"Como tivemos que ir embora, não conseguimos ver o show inteiro."

ou

"Como tivemos que ir embora não conseguimos ver o show inteiro."


----------



## englishmania

Como tivemos de ir embora, não conseguimos ver o show inteiro.

Como tivemos de ir embora, não conseguimos ver o concerto/espetáculo todo/até ao fim.


----------



## Fernando Valerio

"O primeiro beijo a gente nunca esquece"

Imagino que precisa de vírgula depois de "o primeiro beijo", pois teve alteração das palavras, então seria assim: "O primeiro beijo, a gente nunca esquece. Sem alterar, ficaria assim: "A gente nunca esquece o primeiro beijo". Eu estou certo ou não?


----------



## machadinho

Não. Não se põe vírgula em toda alteração da ordem. Põe-se, nesse caso, se o objeto direto for retomado mais à frente por um pronome. Compare:

O primeiro beijo a gente nunca esquece.
O primeiro beijo, a gente nunca o esquece.​


----------



## machadinho

Tanto faz, gente. Até parece. É questão de ênfase.


----------



## Fernando Valerio

"Você realmente acha que com essa lâmina vai me cortar?"

ou

"Você realmente acha que, com essa lâmina, vai me cortar?"


----------



## machadinho

Ambas.


----------



## Nonstar

Ambos soam bem perigosos, também.


----------



## Fernando Valerio

Relaxa, é de um filme, cara


----------



## machadinho

Fernando, essas perguntas todas que você tem feito ultimamente foi pensando em legenda de filme? Se foi, por favor avise quando for. Faz muita diferença para nós. Além disso, já que essas perguntas recentes suas são mais ou menos parecidas, será que daria, por favor, para você fazê-las de agora em diante todas num mesmo fio, uma atrás da outra, em vez de abrir fios novos o tempo todo?


----------



## Fernando Valerio

Algumas são de filmes, outras são da minha própria cabeça. Então eu vou avisar quando for de filme, vou colocar [FILME] no final das perguntas, assim vocês saberão se é de filme ou não.

Aproveitando o papo, poderia responder uma perguntinha que também é sobre vírgula?
Qual está mais correta?
"No próximo vídeo, eu coloco thumbnail"
"No próximo vídeo eu coloco thumbnail"

[Essa eu vi em um vídeo do Youtube]


----------



## machadinho

Eu acho que tanto faz. Ou melhor, depende de onde recai a ênfase: antes ou depois da possível vírgula? Se antes, vírgula. Se depois, sem vírgula. Entendeu agora?


----------



## Fernando Valerio

É que teve alteração do lugar das palavras na frase. O correto seria (sem alteração das palavras): "Eu coloco thumbnail no próximo vídeo"


----------



## machadinho

A meu ver, como já disse noutro fio seu, a alteração da ordem das palavras nem sempre exige vírgula. Qualquer falante de português percebe que houve inversão, com ou sem vírgula, e essa vírgula aí não traz qualquer benefício em termos de compreensão.

Como já dito por outros e por mim, é questão de ênfase, que, no máximo, tenta indicar na escrita o lugar onde se faria uma breve pausa na fala.

Num registro estritamente formal ou numa prova de português, aí, sim, ponha as vírgulas todas. Não poupe nenhuma. Nos demais contextos o uso é, em geral, facultativo. Lembrando que vírgula em excesso mais atrapalha do que ajuda a leitura.


----------



## Ari RT

O "poetinha" era também cronista, e dos bons. Esta crônica abaixo eu li na infância e me impressionou pelo tanto de senso comum espremido em tão pouco espaço. Se não sigo todas as dicas, é por falta de competência, mas tento. Gosto particularmente da 1, da 4 e da 7:
Os elementos do estilo | Vinicius de Moraes

Quanto ao caso concreto das vírgulas, tiro todas as que possa tirar. Releio e recoloco aquelas absolutamente obrigatórias. Erro frequentemente por falta, jamais por excesso. Idem para os adjetivos de propósito apenas enfático: se leio um texto com muitos adjetivos, desconfio logo que estejam ali para mascarar a falta de substância e o autor perde credibilidade. 
A prosa tem que ser fluida, sem tropeços. Palavras de uso pouco frequente, pontuação exagerada, inversões desnecessárias, abundância de adjetivos, só fazem travar a leitura a cada três ou quatro palavras e acabam dificultando o entendimento do texto.


----------



## machadinho

Ari RT said:


> Quanto ao caso concreto das vírgulas, tiro todas as que possa tirar. Releio e recoloco aquelas absolutamente obrigatórias. Erro frequentemente por falta, jamais por excesso. Idem para os adjetivos de propósito apenas enfático: se leio um texto com muitos adjetivos, desconfio logo que estejam ali para mascarar a falta de substância e o autor perde credibilidade.
> A prosa tem que ser fluida, sem tropeços. Palavras de uso pouco frequente, pontuação exagerada, inversões desnecessárias, abundância de adjetivos, só fazem travar a leitura a cada três ou quatro palavras e acabam dificultando o entendimento do texto.


Concordo com tudo, Ari.  O mesmo acontece comigo.

Por um momento achei que esse parágrafo aí fosse citação do poetinha!


----------



## Ari RT

Inspiração.


----------



## Fernando Valerio

Qual dessas frases está certa?

"Pedro teve que ir embora, já o menino que estava com ele, ficou."
ou
"Pedro teve que ir embora, já o menino que estava com ele ficou."


----------



## machadinho

Para a esmagadora maioria das pessoas, ao que parece, só a segunda está certa. Para uma minoria quixotesca, em que me incluo, a primeira também está.


----------



## Nonstar

Eu iria por uma terceira via: "Pedro teve que ir embora, já o menino, que estava com ele, ficou." 
Critério: petulância.


----------



## Ari RT

A primeira, do jeito que está, fica parecendo que tem uma vírgula separando o verbo do seu sujeito. Dá para argumentar com um pronome "este" escondido atrás da vírgula (o menino..., este ficou), em anacoluto. O "este" seria o sujeito de ficou e tudo bem. Mas ficou uma sensação ruim de verbo separado do sujeito.
Questão de gosto. Se eu fosse meter essa vírgula antes de "ficou", colocaria também antes do "já", como Nonstar, deixando bem claro que a intenção é deixar ",que estava com ele," de aposto.


----------



## machadinho

Mas, com duas vírgulas, o aposto (que estava com ele), que era restritivo, se torna explicativo. A semântica muda toda.

Além disso, se vocês aceitam separar o sujeito e o verbo com 2 vírgulas, por que resistem tanto em separá-los com 1 só?


----------



## Nonstar

Estamos explorando possibilidades.


----------



## machadinho

Tudo bem, vamos em frente. Mas sem medo de escrever as coisas.

A oração subordinada adjetiva restritiva (é isso?) permite a vírgula solitária. Não exige; permite. Sintaticamente, essa vírgula solitária não separa o sujeito e o verbo, pois o sujeito e o verbo, de um lado, e a vírgula, do outro, pertencem a orações distintas; ou, se os separa, separa _do mesmo modo_ que as duas vírgulas da subordinada explicativa. Aceitar num caso mas negar no outro é dois pesos, duas medidas.

Sem contar a possibilidade, remota aqui, de se confundir o sujeito de 'ficou' em 'o menino que estava com ele ficou': será 'o menino' ou 'ele'?


----------



## Ari RT

Você tem razão quanto ao aposto, mudei o significado do trecho. Não dá certo.
Eu concordo que a oração subordinada adjetiva permita a vírgula e, precisando, até imagino outras formas de justificá-la. O que eu não gostei foi da SENSAÇÃO de sujeito em uma oração e verbo na outra. Tive que parar a leitura para ver quem concorda com quem, quem é o sujeito de cada verbo, e se isso pode mesmo. Pode. Mas tive que parar a leitura.
Voltando à pergunta de Fernando Valerio, que foi onde começamos, parece que as duas formas sejam gramaticais. Essa é a resposta que ele queria. (Sigo pensando que a primeira seja preferível, embora ele não tenha perguntado isso).


----------



## Nonstar

Muito bem.
"Pedro teve que ir embora. Já o menino que estava com ele ficou."


----------



## machadinho

Tá certo. Vocês têm razão. Nesse caso específico, sem a vírgula fica melhor. Mas fica também uma ambiguidade de brinde aí para vocês:

Já o menino que [estava com ele] ficou​Já o menino que estava [com ele ficou]​
que a vírgula sanaria:
​Já o menino que estava com ele, ficou​Já o menino que estava, com ele ficou​


----------



## Nonstar

O que me faz lembrar de:

*“I was working on the proof of one of my poems all the morning, and took out a comma. In the afternoon I put it back again.”*

― Oscar Wilde


----------



## Fernando Valerio

Qual das frases está correta?

"Ela resolveu os problemas tão rápido, que nem as professoras acreditaram"

"Ela resolveu os problemas tão rápido que nem as professoras acreditaram"


----------



## englishmania

A segunda.


----------



## Fernando Valerio

As frases que começam com "quem" precisa de vírgula? Eu vejo que algumas vão, outras não vão... Aí fico na dúvida, né: "precisa de vírgula?".

As frases:
"Quem tiver mais bolinhas ganha". Esta frase também poderia ser escrita da seguinte maneira: "Ganha quem tiver mais bolinhas."

"Quem está com a mão suja é o autor dessa arte". Esta frase não faria muito sentido se fosse escrita de outra forma; Veja: "É o autor dessa arte quem está com a mão suja."


----------



## machadinho

Sobre a vírgula não vou responder. Já cansei de falar a mesma coisa o tempo todo, e você não fazer o menor esforço em aplicar uma explicação dada para um caso específico a casos semelhantes.

Pois bem. Nessas frases, 'quem' é um pronome relativo sem antecedente. Equivale a 'aquele que':

Quem tiver mais bolinhas ganha.​Aquele que tiver mais bolinhas ganha.​​Ganha quem tiver mais bolinhas.​Ganha aquele que tiver mais bolinhas.​


Fernando Valerio said:


> "Quem está com a mão suja é o autor dessa arte". Esta frase não faria muito sentido se fosse escrita de outra forma; Veja: "É o autor dessa arte quem está com a mão suja."


Fazer sentido, faz. O problema maior, parece-me, é uma possível ambiguidade de sintaxe. Compare (2) e (3) abaixo:
​(1) É o autor dessa arte quem está com a mão suja.​(2) É o autor dessa arte que está com a mão suja.​(3) É o autor dessa arte aquele que está com a mão suja.​​A sintaxe de (2) e de (3) é totalmente diferente: não só sujeitos são os termos opostos, mas, mais importante, em (2) o 'que' é dispensável. Compare (2) e (2'):

(2') O autor dessa arte está com a mão suja.​
Ao passo que, em (3), a eliminação de 'aquele que' é impossível, pois se trata do núcleo do sujeito.

A possibilidade de eliminação de 'é... quem' em (1) depende da leitura adotada: (2) ou (3).


----------



## Fernando Valerio

Qual das frases está correta?
"Ter trauma é algo sufocante, pois você não acredita em mais nada a não ser na dor que te causaram."

"Ter trauma é algo sufocante, pois você não acredita em mais nada, a não ser na dor que te causaram."


----------



## machadinho

Qual destas?

TCC, mestrado, artigo ou doutorado

TCC, mestrado, artigo, ou doutorado?


----------



## Fernando Valerio

Artigo


----------



## Fernando Valerio

Qual frase está correta?
"Jéssica fez a prova, e Pedro não"
"Jéssica fez a prova, e Pedro, não"

O uso da vírgula na frase a seguir é facultativa?

"O seu porquê eu entendi."

Se sim, eu só acho que deveria ser obrigatório (caso for facultativa), pois está mudando o lugar do sujeito da frase, que é "eu".


----------



## Fernando Valerio

#RIP 
Vou migrar pra outro site. Desculpa, pessoal. E obrigado pelas dúvidas tiradas.


----------



## Vanda

Fernando, é feriado, a maioria viajando. ... Um pouquinho de paciência que amanhã alguém ajuda. Obrigada.


----------



## englishmania

Vanda, ele fez a pergunta em dezembro.


----------



## Vanda

Obrigada. É que ontem aconteceram tantas coisas no fórum que nem percebi.


----------



## machadinho

Fernando Valerio said:


> O uso da vírgula na frase a seguir é facultativa?
> 
> "O seu porquê eu entendi."
> 
> Se sim, eu só acho que deveria ser obrigatório (caso for facultativa), pois está mudando o lugar do sujeito da frase, que é "eu".


Nem facultivo nem obrigatório. É proibido.


----------

